# Veiled Angelfish Question.



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

At my local Petco I seen some really cool black Angelfish.
But the people in my area aren't very knowledgeable so I thought I'd come here to ask. I have a 20 gal. tank with 2 dwarf Gouramies and 4 tetras and I was wondering if I could put an angel or two in. I'm not exactly sure how big they get because at the store they were only about 2 inches & would they be aggressive with my other fish? Thanks in advance!


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

The 4 tetras are cardinals. I had them as starter fish for when the tank was cycling. 
But, I really didn't have any knowledge on angels prior to
your message so I was definitely waiting for a response 
until I added any angels to my tank. But I guess it's not a good idea
haha, thanks so much for your help and quick response.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

cardinal tetras.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

NO WAY. Angels are a cichlid, so during breeding time, they can get very terratorial. The tank is too small for even a pair. 30g MINIMUM. If you get the ones with the longer tail, (i have a pair of them now, but i forget exactly what they're called,) then they can easilly get 7 inches from snout to tip of tail, and 7 inches from top to bottom. it is better to get a few more tetras, and possibly some mollies or velvet swordtails.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a pic of a full grown veil tailed angel. tip to tip of top and bottom fin is 7 1/2 inches from nose to tail 7 inches. and there are 2 in a 33 gal tall tank.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Awesome [email protected]!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

very pretty angels. I have always had a passion for keeping angels, and still do.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Some of my new ones


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

susan you have beautiful angels!


----------

